# Bacon Chicken Wraps Stuffed with Cheese and Holy Trinity.



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 20, 2011)

Hola fellow cooks.

I just got done pre prepping my Bacon chicken wraps for tonight's dinner on the grill. 


Trimming the chicken and butterflying it.






Pounding each slice of the butterflied chicken out for later.





A trick a lady showed me at William Sinoma store. 





more prep.





Rolling the chicken up for easy access.





The chicken going into a meat chamber ready for tonight's dinner.





I will have more of the photo's tonight ok?


----------



## pacanis (Jun 20, 2011)

The OutDoor Chef said:


> Hola fellow cooks.
> 
> I just got done pre prepping my Bacon chicken wraps for tonight's dinner on the grill.


 
Hola,
Is this different from the asparagus bacon wrapped chicken you are having tonight, also?


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 20, 2011)

I couldn't find Asparagus where was under $5. 

So I've decided to go a different route.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 20, 2011)

That's pretty high for asparagus. Bummer.


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 20, 2011)

I know Right?

Here's the rest of the chicken Prep. 

Cream corn soup. 





Final produce, I let it reduce by half.





No on to the star Chicken. 

Here's the chicken prep station.





Before I wised up, I found out you can lay the bacon pc down first. then cheese then another piece of bacon.





And.





&





Final prep.





Soaked in Olive Oil.





More to come in a bit > warming the grill up at 4pm.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2011)

Five bucks for asparagus?!  We had them for 99 cents for a few weeks here at the local Asian market but they have since gone up to $1.99/lb.  Boy I love grilled asparagus.


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 20, 2011)

I know Right?

I love asparagus as well, not $5 love though. 


Here's the final cooking stage.

Chimney lit with R.O lump coal.





Doing the bullseye method tonight with water pan.





Looks so so tasty all ready.





More to come everyone.


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 20, 2011)

*Yummy! Yummy!*

Man this turned out better then I wanted it too. 

Woohoo. It's one of our go to recipes now. 

Anyways Here is the slide show. 

Shes a smoking fool.





Just transferred the chicken to the grill, didn't get the grill marks at all.





A few minutes before I took them off the grill. 





Money shot.






Up close and personal. 





Plated.





No leftovers tonight.

Everything was so tasty, I give the tenderness of the chicken a 5 - 6 from a scale of 1 - 10 10 being excellent.


----------



## deepfryerdan (Jun 21, 2011)

wow! I love chicken-stuffed or chicken-wrapped just about anything and that looks great. I haven't actually seen that cooking method used before (the water pan and all). I'm assuming that keeps the chicken on the moist side. My brother in law just keeps a spray bottle next to the grill to hit his chicken breasts with.


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 21, 2011)

deepfryerdan said:


> wow! I love chicken-stuffed or chicken-wrapped just about anything and that looks great. I haven't actually seen that cooking method used before (the water pan and all). I'm assuming that keeps the chicken on the moist side. My brother in law just keeps a spray bottle next to the grill to hit his chicken breasts with.


Thanks for the compliment Dan.

The water pan trick is a great trick Dan, 

And I do the same thing as you're BIL. It's a great trick to add flavor with out a lot of prep work involved.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 26, 2011)

Man!!!!!!!!!!!! That looks great!


----------

